# New Friend



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok everyone i brought home anew friend today his name is yoshi.He is about 8 years old hehe.He loves his head scratched he loves millet and to cuddle he loves attention most of all.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Cam....what did you get....


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

cockatiel


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

BirdFanatic said:


> cockatiel


Sweet....what color ? I just got a white faced grey that I believe is a boy about a month ago...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats , we need some pics


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

hes opaline yellow cheek


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats Cam nice to hear from you again ,and welcome to your new flock member can't wait to see some pictures soon.


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

Someones tired


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

He is gorgeous congrats


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice looking tiel Cam...


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

its the darndest thing when he wants a shower with a mister he sticks his wings and tail feathers out and sways side to side


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Very cute tiel, congrats! They are the sweetest. He looks like a pearl pied to me. And, if truly 8 years old, Yoshi is a girl. Male pearls don't keep the pearl markings.


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

really i seen a thing after researching it that the markings on the bottom of the tail are how you tell there sex (most of the time ) if it was spoted its usually male if chevron signed its female ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yoshi is gorgeous!

Have you now joined the "Talk Cockatiels" forum which is a sister forum to Talk Budgies? *


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Very pr!etty boy!! Congrats!!


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

yup yoshi is def a girl she did the u shape pose before a male gets on her back to me ?_?


----------



## BirdFanatic (Dec 18, 2013)

and shes one a mission to find a nest spot yikes


----------

